# Sweetgrass Productions 9/17 7pm Hand Cut in FOCO @ Lyric



## COrider (Sep 13, 2008)

This Wednesday night Sept. 17th the Mountain Shop Presents Hand Cut by Sweetgrass Productions at the Lyric Cinema Cafe at 7pm. Come kick back with a drink and enjoy a beautiful film for only $8. Raffle prizes to follow from Patagonia, Flylow, The Mountain Shop, and Backcountry Magazine. Tickets available at the Lyric Box Office or The Mountain Shop. IT"S A SMALL VENUE, so get your tickets EARLY. 

Hand Cut blends incredible cinematography with the old hand-fired days of BC railroad and western mining. From pillow lines and 5000 ft descents in the coast range to the old-time wisdom of Silverton's 92 year-old Joe Todeschi, Hand Cut's worth every bit of the 8 bucks. Featuring an original deep-country blues soundtrack from John-Alex Mason.We premiered our film last friday night in Aspen to the tune of 400+ people, and the response was overwhelming. see you at the Lyric!


----------

